# Sham el Nessim



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Happy Sham El Nessim!

Sham El Nessim (Smelling of the Zephyr) has been celebrated in Egypt as early as 4,500 years ago. The national holiday marks the beginning of spring and falls on the Monday after the Coptic Easter.

The name of the holiday comes from the Ancient Egyptian name of the harvest season that was called "Shamo" (renewal of life). The feast of Shamo was first celebrated in 2700 BC. On the day, Ancient Egyptians would feast at the foot of the Great Pyramid and eat salted fish.

As Christianity was introduced, the holiday became known as "Sham El Nessim," where many women would break an onion and smell it in the morning.

Today, Egyptians celebrate the holiday with their families in open spaces or at their houses. Food remains a central aspect of the holiday, with fiseekh (salted fish) being one of the most popular dishes. Coloured eggs - symbolizing new life in Ancient Egypt - are also made and eaten on the day!


----------

